# Learn me on the use of filters!



## Drizzt321 (Mar 4, 2013)

So, I pulled the trigger and got a used but good condition RB67 6x7cm MF film camera. Awesome! Shot this weekend with it, both B&W film (need to drop it off today) and the Fuji instant develop film. I got started thinking though, filters were a lot more useful with film, since a lot of what you can do digitally with RAW files (color levels, whitebalance, etc) you can't do with film. So, where's a good point to start learning about the different filters and how to use them with color and B&W film?

As a note, I decided to get the 3-volume Ansel Adams photo books. I'll probably mostly start with The Negative, but I will read through the other 2 as well.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 4, 2013)

Ross Hoddinott, whole book on filters, find it on Amazon..


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 5, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Ross Hoddinott, whole book on filters, find it on Amazon..



Thanks, I've fulfilled my amazon spend limit for the moment, but I'll pick it up in a couple of weeks after I get done with the Ansel books.

For reference, are you referring to The Digital Photographer's Guide to Filters: The Complete Guide to Hardware and Software Filtration? Is it fully applicable to film photography as well?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2013)

Get a book for film photographers, Digital is totally different in their use.

Check your local library or photo club, no use buying unless you really need one. 

However, there is a literal ton of information about filters on the internet. Their big use was for black and white film, but there are some usages of colored filters with color film as well.
Here is a running start
http://www.photographytips.com/page.cfm/33


----------

